# Pineapple Juice



## javlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi there

Currently on nasal spray - again!!  Need advice on pineapple juice.  Can anyone tell me which type of juice I should be taking and when to start it.  Unsure if fresh pineapple or tinned pineapple is best.

All advice welcome.

Javlin


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi

it has to be fresh pineapple juice.  One not made from concentrate.  I got some in tescos, stocking up for stimms next week.  


Lx


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Yip-just as niceday said it has to be fresh,  don't eat the pinapple though, its only for drinking and Brazil nuts if you can manage them are great-just a handful a day, both help womb lining, generally you start when stimms start, and also you can use a hot water bottle, during stimms on your tummy and lower back-they say heat helps follies grow, but don't use after e/c. 

Goodluck  Bp.


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh the mystery of pineapple juice continues       
I have been SEARCHING every shop for fresh pineapple juice but cant seem to find it anywhere - 
Some people say the concentrated pineapple juice is ok so i took the chance and just bought one carton of that - I did get the brazil nuts and they are actually quite nice...  
thanks for the advise with the hot water bottle ill start that tonight.. im 3 days on the stimms and scanning on sunday to see how the follies are coming along!!!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

NCKB, Asda, and M&S do the juice aswell, if you had those near you? It should definatley be in the cooler section. The Asda one is in a bottle instead of a carton.


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Babypowder 
I live in Dublin so unfortunately dont have any ASDA down here     we do have M&S so i might take a trip over tonight and see if they have some!!!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

NCKB said:


> Oh the mystery of pineapple juice continues
> I have been SEARCHING every shop for fresh pineapple juice but cant seem to find it anywhere


     sorry for laughing, have a image of you with hundred of pineapples chopping them up and juicing them!! good luck in your pineapple hunt


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

for you nckb this will start you off!!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

lmk you are  

NCKB, M&S one comes with a twist of lime or something, you know them, they have to be fancy.............its not just any juice  but its still drinkable!


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

lmk - that is brilliant ha ha ha ha thanks a mil    
when you say "juice" the pineapples can i actually do this       
ill do anything at this stage.... 
what is it with the shops in my area do NOONE drink fresh pineapple juiice - actually starting to get quite angry with tesco coz up north seemly they sell one!! I will sue tesco if my IVF fails ha ha ha imagine!!! 

Is it ok to have the posh one with lime from M&S!!!


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

chop chop chop its fresh hun. did you try tescos on line, they deliver free here in the north. worth a shot. the posh one is fine too


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Yip the M&S one is fine to drink-as it's not from concentrate.

  at you suing Tesco. I also drank cranberry juice by the gallon, as red and orange colours are for fertility-foods included.


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the tips girls if i cant get it in M&S ill buy a million pineapples and juice them by hand   im not the most domestic of girls so forgive me if i ask how to do this     

ive tried tesco on line and cant seem to find it  - i know one of the girls told me its a tesco own brand - oh and i will sue them   i work in a solicitors office so am in the right place


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

nicola i just at a look in tesco.com and have seen the juice ,was goona post a link of it but there is no image of the cartons bit of a waste but it shows you all the different kinds ,if you go to the soft drinks section ,under fruit juices and you will find it ,loads of diff kinds of NFC juice.Good luck with the search.


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

nicola - don't juice the pineapples!!! Fresh pineapple is not good - some evidence to suggest can cause miscarriage.


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

galaxy is it not ok for stimms then stop after ec et?


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah your probably right LMK! just know people have told me to stay away from the fresh stuff - but it maked sense for it to be after EC.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Loopy I was just thinking the same............who would have though there'd be two pages re:fruit juice 

But hey as long as it helps!


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

i hate fruit juice...... its SOOOOOOOOOOOOO complicated    

sorry i meant to say i hate PINEAPPLE JUICE - not all fruit juice


----------



## javlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all the comments on 'pineapple juice' but I am still confused.  Some of you say 'fresh' juice and some say 'concentrate' juice.  I also thought it was ok to eat fresh pineapple.

You probably think I am stupid now   but am still non-the-wiser to which I should drink.  I am currently on my nasal spray so which is the best for me to take at the moment.

Is it just me, but when in this current situation of taking treatment my head goes out to lunch and I need everything explained very carefully.

Javlin


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

javlin its definately the   spray-makes ya  

My take on pineapple/juice is 'its not to be eaten' and 'fresh' is best.

Pineapple contains some enzymes that you are to avoid-now for some reason drinking it is ok but the 'from concentrate' isn't recommended as they've undergone a process you know to expand their shelf-life, I think generally most drink fresh-its only a small glass a day you need to provide selenium for a nice womb lining.

Brazil nuts are good for lining too, a handful a day.

Start one or both as soon as your injections (stimms) start.

Good luck


----------



## javlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Babypowder.  I will buy some cartons fresh or pressed juice and avoid eating the stuff.

Javlin


----------

